# British Olympic dressage team



## HHO admin (25 June 2012)

British Olympic dressage team announced

So did the selectors make the right choice? And can we win team and individual Olympic Gold in London?


----------



## Faithkat (27 June 2012)

It's a strong team but the Dutch are fielding Edward Gal, Anky and Adelinde Cornellisen (sp?) so they could be pretty formidable too


----------



## armchair_rider (27 June 2012)

Definitely a strong team and they must be in with a good chance of medalling but they will be under a lot of pressure and up against some very tough competition - double gold would be something of a miracle.

(Does only the person selected for individual take part in the individual contest or do the team people also get to ride in it?)


----------

